# Car / comme / puisque / parce que



## LucyR

Hola
Tengo problemas con estas conjunciones de causa. Alguien me podria aclarar, ya que cuando uso PUISQUE es COMME
aqui mis oraciones, los errores están en rojo
Puisque tu n'as pas de visa, tu ne peux pas passer la frontière. (es COMME)
Comme tu es si fort, fais-le donc toi-même! (es PUISQUE)
Desde ya muchisimas gracias


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Puisque en español es como el puesto que... y se usa en frases donde la consequencia es sabida por todos.
Puesto que no tienes visa, nO puedes cruzar la fontera.- Todos sabemos que sin visa no cuzas

Comme es el como en espàñol.
Como eres tan fuete, hazlo tú mismo.

El car es "ya que" y puedes sustiturilo por el parce que , sólo que el car es más elegante y se usa más a l'écrit que l'oral
ESPERO TE HAYA AYUDADO


----------



## jose angel

Mi pregunta creo que no será muy complicada para los foreros.Simplemente me gustaria saber en que momentos se han de usar los siguientes términos y sus diferencias : pourquoi, parce quoi, puisque, car y algún otro si lo hubiera. A veces me lio y quizas se puedan usar en ocasiones mas de uno indistintamente. Gracias de antemano.Adeu.


----------



## totor

*Pourquoi* es pregunta, José, y lo respondes diciendo *parce que*; *puisque* y *car* son parecidas pero más literarias, casi como si dijeras *puesto que* y *pues*.

Pero espera comentarios de algún forero/a francés/esa.

Y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## jose angel

Gracias Totor ,mas o menos es lo que yo imaginaba.Solo una duda , alguna vez he preguntado a mi pequeñita prima francesa de 5 años (Pourquoi......?) y ella me ha respondido (parce quoi) con un poco de mal caracter jaja, equivaldria esa respuesta a decir (por que sí,por que me da la gana) ?


----------



## AlanteAlante

jose angel said:


> Gracias Totor ,mas o menos es lo que yo imaginaba.Solo una duda , alguna vez he preguntado a mi pequeñita prima francesa de 5 años (Pourquoi......?) y ella me ha respondido (parce quoi) con un poco de mal caracter jaja, equivaldria esa respuesta a decir (por que sí,por que me da la gana) ?


 
 Hola !! 

me imagino que ella quiere decir parce que = poque si ! 

o quizas ella queria decir parce que quoi ? pero no es bien dicho, son frases de niños 

Quizas queria decir como? = quoi ??

bienvenido


----------



## josepbadalona

"porque sí " es "parce que " a secas = lo usas cunado no quieres o no sabes contestar

pourquoi es pregunta directa o indirecta = je ne sais pas pourquoi = no sé por qué

no confundas con "pour quoi ..?" o "pour quoi faire?" que corresponden a para qué

no confundas tampoco con "c'est pourquoi" o que es "por eso", o "razón por la cual"

luego tienes la serie : car, puisque, vu que, étant donné que, que corresponden a pues, ya que, dado que, y que eliges según te da la gana

"parce que quoi ?" es la pregunta/respuesta lógica a la respuesta "parce que" que te he dicho antes ...


----------



## totor

No, José, yo jamás en mi vida escuché ni leí esa forma, y sí en esa misma situación, como respuesta para sacarte de encima, *parce que…* y punto (por que sí,por que me da la gana).

Para mí que tu primita se equivocó.


----------



## jose angel

Creo que lleváis razón y lo que ella me dijo es (parce que) ,ocurre que cuando escucho hablar en frances me entero de más bien poco,es la falta de costumbre.Gracias Melanie,Josep y totor.


----------



## jose angel

Una última cuestión.Si yo quiero preguntar: Por qué tu eres así? ,se podría decir: Par quoi tu es comme ça?, o no es correcto de esta manera?.


----------



## AlanteAlante

no Por que es pourquoi

Pourquoi es tu comme cela ?
Pourquoi es tu comme ça ?


----------



## josepbadalona

"Par quoi" es la pregunta que corresponde a la respuesta "par" + sustantivo : par depende del verbo que usas 
igual que con qué, de qué.....

par quoi commence l'alphabet? 
il commence par la lettre A

pourquoi me poses-tu cette question? parce que !


----------



## jose angel

Gracias Melanie ,gracias Josep.Sois muy amables y ahora me ha quedado claro.


----------



## jose angel

Lo siento ,pero me ha entrado una duda de ultima hora y he de preguntar para salvaguardar mi tranquilidad mental.Es en referencia a lo que ha escrito Melanie en su ultima respuesta: Pourquoi es tu comme cela?,Pourquoi es tu comme ça?. En español se puede decir indistintamente (eres tu) o (tu eres),se puede aplicar igual en frances como en las frases de Melanie?, o sea decir (tu es ou es tu), solo eso,gracias.


----------



## josepbadalona

lo correcto es " Es-tu...?"
Pero casi siempre decimos "Tu es ...." en una conversación informal.

Mi frase "Pourquoi me poses-tu cette question?" es más bien literaria o de tipo "sostenido" ; en una conversación hubiera dicho : "Pourquoi tu me poses ..." pero no era lo que te podía escribir en una clase de gramática


----------



## jose angel

Gracias Josep, queda bastante claro, creo yo.


----------



## Laodi

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour a tous,

j'ai une doute sur ces expressions de _La cause_. Jusqu'à ce que je sais:

parce que: porque
puisque: porque, como
comme: como

Mais, ce que je ne comprends pas bien c'est la différence entre _parce que_ et _puisque_; _puisque_ et _comme_, quand ces mots fonctionnent avec la même signification.
Il y a quelque relation avec la position de ces mots dans la phrase ?

Merci!


----------



## lorenzolan

Hola

"parce que" introduce una subordinada causal en la que se expresa una causa que el interlocutor probablemente no conocía de antemano.

"puisque", por el contrario, indica una causa que se supone ya conocida y aceptada por el interlocutor, como cuando decimos en español "ya que".

"comme", al igual que en español, sólo puede ¡ntroducir una subordinada causal si ésta encabeza la oración.

Saludos


----------



## Hook83

Bonjour,

Puisque = ya que, puesto que
Comme = como
Parce que = porque


----------



## Laodi

Gracias por vuestra ayuda, ya me queda claro


----------



## chamyto

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola, me pregunto si son intercambiables _car/parce que_ y _puisque_; es decir, si  se emplean indistintamente.


----------

